# PM bandsaw 712b



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 25, 2017)

I was looking at this band saw the  and saw it has a gearbox instead of belts and pulleys. I am very interested and wondered if anyone had purchased one


----------



## mksj (Oct 26, 2017)

Not sure if you are talking about the 712b vs. 712g. This looks almost the same as my Turn-Pro 712G, I would be surprised if they are from the same manufacture, but who knows as they all seem to be copies of the same design. Overall very nice bandsaw and I have no complaints. I much prefer the gear box to the belt drive, and frequently switch speeds depending on the material. They all seem to be very similar in design. One problem with these designs, is you cannot cut short pieces of stock, and a bit of a PTA do do bevel cuts as the head is fixed vs. a swivel head. I added some sliding extensions onto the clamping surfaces to hold shorter stock. At the price point I do not think you can go wrong with it, the comparable jet model is much more. A few nitpicks, common to all these models, there is no hand lift to steer the saw when rolling it, the power/head shutoff switch is down below, they only use a single flood coolant port as opposed to a dual setup. I added a lift handle, added contactors with remote control buttons  and added a second coolant port. You would have to spend quite a bit more to get these features (but they are nice), the Klutch in the link below includes these features.. A swivel head bandsaw  would be nice, but you are looking at 2-3X the cost with less capacity, see review on the BS-210M also available through QMT. 
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/bs-712g/
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660230_200660230
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...orizontal-bandsaw-from-qmt.41266/#post-363369


----------



## Z2V (Oct 27, 2017)

I like the vice extensions


----------



## timberg (Oct 27, 2017)

I bought one from Matt this last spring, works great.  It does a good job with angles, but still need to check with a protractor to be nuts on.  I also lifted mine with front swivels, makes a lot easier to move around.


----------



## 4cyclic (Oct 28, 2017)

Got mine 3 months ago. It's well built and coolant system works good. Happy with it. The vertical mode plate is thick enough so it does not feel it will bend while cutting manually.


----------



## Howard70 (Nov 2, 2017)

I received one (712G) last week so no real experience yet.  I will change the wheels to swivelling casters as Timberg mentioned.  What coolant are you folks using?

Howard


----------



## mksj (Nov 2, 2017)

I use KoolRite 2290 emulsion, cuts well and last much longer without going rancid. Normally the smallest container is 5 gallons, but there is an eBay seller that sells 1 gallon jugs. I use an 8% mix in my bandsaw coolant tank. Its been in there for 9 months and still doesn't stink. YMMV. I have added 3 leveling feet to my machine so one can level it for proper drainage, also added a rubber splash flap. Please note that when swinging the head up to the vertical position the machine can flip backwards because of the motor weight, so flip it up slowly. In adding the feet, I extended the stance so this doesn't occur.
http://www.koolrite.com/Koolrite_2290.php
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-GALLON-OF-KOOLRite-2290-METAL-CUTTING-COOLANT-NEW/301802396119


----------



## 4cyclic (Nov 2, 2017)

I use Band ade by Lenox, seems to work good. One gallon will make 10g at 10%.


----------

